# 12V socket oroblem on Arto 69 (2003)



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

The 12V socket in the dash blew, fuse replaced, now satisfactory.

At the same time lost power to the 12V TV socket in MH. This seems to be powered through the Elektroblok. The TV socket fuse on the block is OK. Alternator is powering Elektroblok OK

Is there a power feed from the Fiat side direct to the TV socket which could have been affected by the original problem and which possibly has an in-line fuse?

By the way tried isolating switch off and on and re-selecting the 12V supply but symptoms remain.

Any other ideas Brains?

Any advice welcome

Geoff


----------

